# IDV app n visa deadline



## cherrychan (Mar 26, 2014)

Dear all, 

My current expired 5 days ago. I applied Set(m) online early july and received msg fr UKVI upon submission stated that I have to submit n book Biometric aopt by 2nd Sep 2020. 

I received email fr UKVCAS on 5th Aug saying my previous biometric is entitled to reuse and will email me again abt IDV apps. 
I haven't had any update since. I m worried I wont be able to submit the Biometric by 2nd sep deadline given by ukvi. What should i do?? 
Should i choose to opt out or kp waiting..? 
Also i have uploaded all documents but have Not submitted yet. Should i click submit after or before Biometric. Thank you


----------



## cherrychan (Mar 26, 2014)

*current visa expired 5 days ago.


----------



## JS123 (Jul 23, 2014)

Everyone gets that standard bit of text after submission that they have to attend a biometric appointment before a certain date. As an example, I applied in March, my visa expired in May and for me it said to attend biometrics before end May (which I did not - and still have not, waiting for the IDV app).

I think you only had until 7 August to opt out?


----------



## cherrychan (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you js123. It did mention choice to opt out bfore 10 aug, I missed it bcos i thought IDV app will launch then.. now i start to worry.. dealine given ukvi is around the corner.


----------



## mcc1380 (May 5, 2015)

This is something that is applicable to me as well. My deadline to complete biometrics is September 7th.

I am stuck with IDV. if that doesn't come out before then, what will happen to my application?


----------



## cherrychan (Mar 26, 2014)

Mcc1880 yes..it is very stressful..i chk my email like every few hrs if any fr UKVCAS.. I definitely dun want to be forced to pay for premium appt etc.. I m stucked too. Will try to call home office tmr again to see if any help..


----------



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

They say on the email that your visa stays the same while decision is being made (even if expired) 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## cherrychan (Mar 26, 2014)

Ithinkin, Thank you for reassurance even I haven't noticed if it says tat on the email..as it should be the case.


----------



## Chesterli (Nov 27, 2017)

I have submitted my application last week. I don’t think I have received a msg saying that I have to attend a biometric appointment before a certain date. 

I only received an email soon after the submission confirming my payment was successful and an application reference number. Also remind me have to book biometric appointment. It didn’t say have to be before a certain date, also didn’t say that your visa stays the same while decision is being made (even if expired) 

Could anyone please tell me if I missed any email or a msg from them after submission?

Thanks


----------



## cherrychan (Mar 26, 2014)

Chesterli, ukvi does give a date of when do u need to book/submit the Biometric in order to complete the whole application. 
This msg appeared on the Page soon-after you submitted the payment on Ukvi site. Try you log back in again n you would be able to see it.


----------



## cherrychan (Mar 26, 2014)

Chesterli, the msg is there after u logged on, scroll down a bit n it highlighted "Attend an appointment to provide your documents and biometrics by ddmmyyy"


----------



## Chesterli (Nov 27, 2017)

Thanks cheerchan,

yes, I saw the the msg about the date I have to book appointment when I logged in the Ukvi site. Thank you.

I didn’t find the msg saying that your visa stays the same while decision is being made (even if expired).

May I ask how many emails did you receive after submission?

I received one from UKVI confirming the payment successfully and a application reference number.
One from Sopra ask for registration and one after registration with Sopra.

Is that correct ？I am a bit panic if I missed any email from them.

Thanks again





cherrychan said:


> Chesterli, ukvi does give a date of when do u need to book/submit the Biometric in order to complete the whole application.
> This msg appeared on the Page soon-after you submitted the payment on Ukvi site. Try you log back in again n you would be able to see it.


----------



## cherrychan (Mar 26, 2014)

I too dun notice the msg saying that your visa stays the same while decision is being made (even if expired)..hopefully someone can tell us if it does mention somewhr and does it meant for current visa expiry date or the new date given by ukvi.? 

Chesterli, you r ok that u just submitted n just kp looking at UKVCAS site for biometric appt booking or UKVCAS might send you an email if you r entitled to reuse the previous biometric. Then they will inform u again to upload photos fr IDV app ...which is wat i m waiting for....


----------



## cherrychan (Mar 26, 2014)

Chesterli, as the UKVCAS process is just started getting quicker now n many biometric appt are available for booking. So dun wait for email, just kp looking at the date suits you. Xx


----------



## Chesterli (Nov 27, 2017)

Many thanks cherrychan for all your kind replies.

I haven’t upload the documents yet, I guess that I have to upload and submit all documents before the bio appointment or the photo being uploaded if I am entitled to reuse my previous biometric information. 

I am not sure if they are able to start process the application before the Bio appointment or the photo being uploaded.

Thanks again!




cherrychan said:


> I too dun notice the msg saying that your visa stays the same while decision is being made (even if expired)..hopefully someone can tell us if it does mention somewhr and does it meant for current visa expiry date or the new date given by ukvi.?
> 
> Chesterli, you r ok that u just submitted n just kp looking at UKVCAS site for biometric appt booking or UKVCAS might send you an email if you r entitled to reuse the previous biometric. Then they will inform u again to upload photos fr IDV app ...which is wat i m waiting for....


----------



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

The exact words are: 

Please be reassured that your immigration status remains unaffected whilst your application is in progress.

This was in the email send out regarding reuse of fingerprint. 

I think its common knowledge that while a decision is being made, and you've applied before visa expires, your visa just auto extends until decision is made. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------

